# Water Wisteria dying??



## Leotah (Oct 28, 2015)

I did a water change in one of my tanks this morning and when I got home this afternoon I noticed that it looked like the wisteria was turning black. Upon closed inspection I realized that it is see through and the black I was seeing was the substrate in bottom of the tank. The leaves are wilting too. 

Are they dying? How should I treat this to save the plants?


----------



## JDAquatics (Jan 16, 2015)

How long have you had it? That looks to me like it could be emerged growth(above water). These leaves will commonly fall off and be replaced with new underwater growth.
Either way, just trim off the dying portions and new growth should quickly be seen.


----------



## Leotah (Oct 28, 2015)

I've had them for about a week now. Not too long. How should I trim it? Remove those entire leaves or partial leaves


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I would trim off the whole damaged leaf. I see new growth at the top.


----------



## Leotah (Oct 28, 2015)

Okay awesome, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

You're welcome! Good luck with your tank!


----------



## Pinkieswear (Feb 20, 2015)

Eventually you will get new frilly looking leaves. But you will definitely think it's dying. Just stay strong. Lol I got some like that too. Now it's a weed.


----------

